# ISUZU D-max 2005-2006 Manuals



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوى الملف على الاتى :

owner's manual
service manual
Training manuals





حجم الملف 346 ميجا تقريبا مقسم الى جزئين

لتحميل الجزء الاول اضغط هنا

لتحميل الجزء الثانى اضغط هنا​


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العقاب 
لدي في عملي السيارات التي نعمل بها أوسوزو ftr-nqr-npr-nkr
جاري التحميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 يناير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي العقاب
> لدي في عملي السيارات التي نعمل بها أوسوزو ftr-nqr-npr-nkr
> جاري التحميل



اخى الحبيب سمير لدى مانيوال ال n series وساقوم برفعه لك وايضا ال f series

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي العقاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (14 يناير 2011)

الله يجزاااااااااااكم كل خير


----------



## black88star (14 يناير 2011)

_مشــــ ــــــــكور حبيبي _
_ويديك العافية على الموضوع الشيق ,,وجزآكـــ الله خير الجزاء_
_عـــــــــــــوآفي_


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (27 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور جدا ؟؟
و لكن الجزء الثاني معطوب يا ريت من اعادة تحميلة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مايو 2011)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> مشكووووووور جدا ؟؟
> و لكن الجزء الثاني معطوب يا ريت من اعادة تحميلة



عفوا اخى
الجزء الثانى غير معطوب لكن عليك تحميل الجزئين الاول والثانى ثم تقوم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط وبعدها ستحصل على فولدر به الملفات المطلوبة
ارجو التجربة وافادتنا


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (29 مايو 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> عفوا اخى
> الجزء الثانى غير معطوب لكن عليك تحميل الجزئين الاول والثانى ثم تقوم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط وبعدها ستحصل على فولدر به الملفات المطلوبة
> ارجو التجربة وافادتنا


استاذنا الكريم .........
تمت التجربة و كله تمام و شكرا لكم 
و لكن لي طلب هل من مانيوال القطع الخاص بهذة السيارة دي ماكس 2006 او ما بعدها و اكون شاكر جدا لسيادتكم......


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (30 مايو 2011)

اللهم ارزقه حبك وحب من يحبك


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (4 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## Andrew Amgad (27 يونيو 2011)

Dear the first file is not opening , please advice me


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 يونيو 2011)

andrew amgad قال:


> dear the first file is not opening , please advice me



*عليك تحميل الجزئين الاول والثانى ثم تقوم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط وبعدها ستحصل على فولدر به الملفات المطلوبة
ارجو التجربة وافادتنا*


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررر روعة


----------



## مازن عزالدين (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Andrew Amgad (30 يونيو 2011)

It gives me a message that "no archives found" 
I down loaded it many times but the same problem


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (1 يوليو 2011)

andrew amgad قال:


> it gives me a message that "no archives found"
> i down loaded it many times but the same problem


*ليك تحميل الجزئين الاول والثانى ثم تقوم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط وبعدها ستحصل على فولدر به الملفات المطلوبة
ارجو التجربة وافادتنا*


----------



## Andrew Amgad (6 يوليو 2011)

the same problem happened again


----------



## Andrew Amgad (14 يوليو 2011)

?Is there any solution


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يوليو 2011)

والله يا اخى لا ادرى
بانتظار راى الاخوة .. ربما احد منهم حدث معه نفس الشئ ؟؟


----------

